# blueberry / cranberry



## yaulie

Is blueberry the same fruit as "arándano" in Spanish (Argentina)? The dictionary also offers "cranberry". In that case, is it the same fruit, that is: cranberry and blueberry?
Thanks all.


----------



## SDLX Master

Berries, berries, berries...

cranberries = arándanos (red and sour)
blueberries = arándanos
raspberries = frambuesas
strawberries = fresas
blackberries/mulberries = moras

I guess I'm not skipping any of them berries.


----------



## yaulie

Thanks a lot, SDLX.


----------



## SDLX Master

No problem.


----------



## zumac

BLUEBERRY (Vaccinium Cyanococcus): grows on a shrub or bush. In Spanish, it's called "mora" or sometmes "mora azul". Definitely not an "arándano" which grows in wetlands or bogs, floating on water. For some unknown reason, perhaps because they belong to the same genus, many Spanish dictiionaries have translated blueberries as "arándanos." If you see these friuts in their natural state, they look and taste totally different.

CRANBERRY (Vaccinium Oxycoccus): "arándano" (see above)

Saludos.


----------



## Raspberrymint

Beautiful explanation, zumac!


----------



## zumac

Hi, Raspberrymint,

Thanks for your kind words. Saludos.


----------



## chicxulub

That was good, SDLX Master. 

Thank you berry much, (mmjuaaah!)


----------



## zumac

Yes, that was good, with one exception. SDLX translated blueberry as arándano, which several dictionaries erroneously have that way.
Please read my previous post above on the subject.

Saludos.


----------



## aurilla

zumac said:


> BLUEBERRY (Vaccinium Cyanococcus): grows on a shrub or bush. In Spanish, it's called "mora" or sometmes "mora azul". Definitely not an "arándano" which grows in wetlands or bogs, floating on water. For some unknown reason, perhaps because they belong to the same genus, many Spanish dictiionaries have translated blueberries as "arándanos." If you see these friuts in their natural state, they look and taste totally different.
> 
> CRANBERRY (Vaccinium Oxycoccus): "arándano" (see above)
> 
> Saludos.


 
I agree. cranberry is arándano, while blueberry is mora.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

La botánica no es mi fuerte, pero tengo la misma duda. Usualmente considero palabra sagrada todo lo que dicen zumac y aurilla (dos de mis foreros más respetados). Pero en este caso, haciendo una búsqueda de imágenes en internet, veo que las fotos de “arándanos” son idénticas a las de “blueberries”, y muy diferentes a las de “cranberries” (que son rojos). Entonces, ¿en qué quedamos?
  Saludos a todos.


----------



## zumac

Fantasmagórico said:


> La botánica no es mi fuerte, pero tengo la misma duda. Usualmente considero palabra sagrada todo lo que dicen zumac y aurilla (dos de mis foreros más respetados). Pero en este caso, haciendo una búsqueda de imágenes en internet, veo que las fotos de “arándanos” son idénticas a las de “blueberries”, y muy diferentes a las de “cranberries” (que son rojos). Entonces, ¿en qué quedamos?
> Saludos a todos.


Muchas gracias Fantasmagórico por tu voto de confianza.

Muy fácil. ¿Si algunos diccionarios tienen por error que blueberries son arándanos, entonces que podemos esperar de las fotos de los mismos?

Saludos.


----------



## winterman

SDLX Master said:


> berries, berries, berries....
> 
> cranberries = arándanos (red and sour)
> blueberries = arándanos
> raspberries = frambuesas
> strawberries = fresas
> blackberries/mulberries = moras
> 
> I guess I'm not skipping any of them berries.



Creo que la respuesta de SDLX Master es correcta, los arándanos pertenecen al género Vaccinium mientras que las moras al Morus, cierto que en algunos sitios se les llama mora o mora azul, pero si pertenece al mismo género que el resto de los arándanos y no al de las moras será porque es un arándano. Por otra parte creo que físicamente es más parecido a un arándano que a una mora.


----------



## danielfranco

Además, en el supermercado se pueden encontrar las frutas enlatadas y los jugos de "cranberry" y "blueberry" ya traducidos, con eso de que ahora muchos productos vienen en inglés y en español:
Dizque arándanos agrios para cranberry, y arándanos dulces para blueberry.
Y si le quieren decir "mora" (en vista de la botánica), por lo general se llama "mora azul".
Ni modo.


----------



## christelleny

En los libros de cocina que traduzco, empleo:

Blueberries = Arándanos azules
Cranberries = Arándanos rojos o Arándanos agrios
Blackberries = Moras


----------



## shaadie

Es muy útil buscar en alguna enciclopedia online (no quiero publicitar nada) los artículos "blueberry" y "cranberry", y luego seleccionar la opción para visualizar el mismo artículo en español (o viceversa). No hay dudas, blueberry = arándano, cranberry = arándano rojo (yo nunca lo había visto antes). Saludos, y gracias, ¡es una duda que yo también tenía hasta hoy!


----------



## Södertjej

danielfranco said:


> D


No sé hasta qué punto esa web que citas es fiable. Dice que los arándanos azules (blueberry) se dan en el norte de América. Pero en todo el norte de Europa crecen de manera silvestre desde hace siglos y su aprovechamiento es tradicional en esas zonas.

Nunca he oído eso de mora azul, por cierto.


----------



## ORL

> blackberries/mulberries = moras


Perdón, pero blackberry es *zarzamora* (zarza)

Mulberry es *mora* (árbol)

La mora es el fruto del árbol de la mora. Hay moras blancas y negras. La zarzamora es justamente una zarza, un arbusto espinoso. En algunas regiones -como en la Patagonia argentina-, se la conoce como "murra".
Tal vez la confusión venga de una cierta similitud entre ambos frutos, ambos compuestos, aunque la zarzamora es bastante más grande y con semillas bastante duras.


----------



## Södertjej

En España al fruto de la zarzamora, el arbusto espinoso que dices, lo llamamos mora. Wikipedia afirma que se usa mora como nombre genérico para varias bayas similares, lo cual puede ser el motivo del uso de ese nombre para varias especies parecidas.


----------



## cuchillero

Asunto complicado lo de las _berries_. En España se soluciona fácilmente en los restaurantes elegantes con el término frutitas del bosque. Pero en UK saben de _berries_ y _currants_. Así que tengo plantitas en mi jardín para aclararme. 
Las moras, zarzamoras más própiamente, crecen cerca de casa en los zarzales y en verano salíamos a comerlas tal y como hacíamos en España, pero hay que tener cuidados con las espinas de la planta. 
Son blackberries. Los arándanos pueden ser rojos esto es cranberries, o azules, blueberries, muy buenos ambos para salsas que van bien con pato, por ejemplo. 
Se venden bien en supermercados británicos y de EE. UU.. Para complicar las cosas están los blackcurrants negros con los que se hace el _cassis_ francés y también rojos redcurrants, los dos muy ricos en antioxidantes. Desgraciadamente, se me los comen los pájaros antes de catarlos. 
Después están las raspberries grosellas, que todo el mundo conoce. 
Otras berries son las gooseberries o uva espina, muy popular para mermeladas y pasteles en temporada. 
También tengo strawberries, de estas no hay que decir nada. 
Las mulberries son moras de árbol, de cuyas hojas alimentñabamos a los gusanos de seda. 
También se comen pero menos. Todos estos frutod los conozco de primera mano, pero si váis a Wikipedia hay más.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Södertjej

cuchillero said:


> Asunto complicado lo de las _berries_. En España se soluciona fácilmente en los restaurantes elegantes con el término *frutitas *del bosque.


Frutos del bosque es el término común, no sólo en restaurantes, basta con pasarse por la sección de lácteos de cualquier supermercado grande donde hay todo tipo de yogures, mousse de yogur, cremas de queso fresco y postres con frutos del bosque.

Frutitas puede que lo usen en algún restaurante, pero suena un poco cursi.



cuchillero said:


> Después están las raspberries grosellas, que todo el mundo conoce.


Me temo que no, raspberries son frambuesas, no grosellas.



cuchillero said:


> Para complicar las cosas estan los blackcurrants negros con los que se hace el _cassis_ francés y tambien rojos redcurrants, los dos muy ricos en antioxidantes.


Eso sí son grosellas. Las hay rojas y negras, aunque en España las más comunes son las rojas.


----------



## ejpov08

No quiero liarlo más, pero la correspondencia de nombres entre el español y el inglés en tema de frutos no es nada clara:¿ habéis oído hablar de las majuelas? Son fruto del arbusto llamado majuelo (_crataegus monogyna_), cuyo parecido con los arándanos rojos es muy particular. ¿Sabéis cómo se puede traducir?
Para acabar de entelarlo todo, quiero consultaros si el fruto del madroño (_arbutus unedo_) ¿se supone que es _strawberry_? 
Al árbol parece que se le llama _strawberry tree_. Si es así el merengue es aún mayor.
En fin, disculpad mi entrometimiento.
Por cierto, mis mejores deseos para 2010.


----------



## elmelenas

Fíjense en la definición de arándano que aparece en el  Diccionario de la Real Academia.  "Planta de la familia de las Ericáceas, de dos a cinco centímetros de altura..., y por frutos bayos negruzcos o azulados, dulces y comestibles".  
El color con que describe la fruta "arándano" la Real Academia no deja lugar a duda alguna que el arándano es un "blueberry", no un "cranberry".  Los cranberries o "arándanos" rojos o agríos son rojos y en su estado natural extremadamente agrios.  No creo que la Real Academia se haya equivocado. 
    Además aparece un dibujo de la planta con su fruto en el Larrouse y si uno conoce el "blueberry" el dibujo que aparece es sin duda el de un "blueberry".
   Como son de la misma familia a mi parecer vale traducir cranberry como "arándano rojo" o "arándano agrío" pero no simplemente como "arándano".
   Es interesante que en la novela mexicana Astucia (S. 19) el héroe, cuando huye de la justicia y se tiene que esconder en el bosque, se alimenta de "arándanos".  ¿Existen los "cranberries" en México?  Ojalá pudiera encontrar la referencia pero es larguísima la novela y me llevaría horas si no días en encontrarla.
    Ahora bien, la tendencia de traducir en México "blueberry" en los botecitos de yogur como "mora azul" también me parece errónea.  
La mora es un mulberry y la zarzamora un blackberry.  Ambas frutas son muy parecidas.  
La mora crece en árboles grandes y la zarzamora en arbustos. He comido zarzamoras en el Ecuador y en México pero nunca he comido ni visto moras "mulberries".  Puede que esté equivocado el diccionario en cuanto a su definición de mora como mulberry.  
Creo que la palabra "berry" en el sentido de un fruto pequeño en general se dice baya en español.  
¿No sería más literal poner en la etiqueta "Yogur de Bayas Azules"?  
     ¿Qué les parece mi traducción?  Ridícula, ¿no?


----------



## yecido

How about HUCKLEBERRY  en español? Thank you.

By the way, I think we should combine one threat only for the berries and nuts.


----------



## elmelenas

Pregunta para el Cuchillero. 
   ¿Se da el  arándano rojo (cranberry) en España? 
   Unas observaciones más.  Para mí los raspberries son frambuesas no grosellas.  
No conozco los currants con la excepción de una salsa que prepara mi mamá para adobar el jamón.  
He comido en México paletas (popsicles) de grosella que a mí me saben al típico chicle bomba (ese chicle de color rosa que es muy popular aquí en los Estados Unidos).  
Vale decir que las paletas mexicanas se preparan de fruta natural con azúcar así que el sabor de las de grosella no es un sabor inventado artificial. A mi mujer le gustan, a mí, pues la verdad es que no quiero comer una paleta sabor chicle bomba.


----------



## xavic69

El diccionario de la Real Academia Española (RAE) define el arándano como:
"Planta de la familia de las Ericáceas, de dos a cinco decímetros de altura, con ramas angulosas, hojas alternas, aovadas y aserradas, flores solitarias, axilares, de color blanco verdoso o rosado, y por frutos bayas negruzcas o azuladas, dulces y comestibles." Por tanto, el arándano propiamente dicho, es azul. En inglés tenemos:

"bilberry", de la especie _Vaccinium myrtillus_ principalmente, más otras especies emparentadadas (género _Vaccinium_, subgénero _Vaccinium_, sección _Myrtillus_). Éste es el arándano que se da en España.
"blueberry", (_Vaccinium_ subgen. _Vaccinium_ sect. _Cyanococcus_) son diferentes especies que son oriundas de Norteamérica, principalmente. El fruto es más grande y menos gustoso que el "bilberry", con pulpa verde pálido, mientras que el "bilberry" tiene pulpa de color rojo-violeta (según la Wikipedia). 
"cranberry" (g. _Vaccinium_ subgen. _Oxycoccus_) sería el "arándono rojo", a falta de otra traducción. Se da en el hemisferio norte, pero no en España. Supongo que por eso no hay un nombre específico. 
"huckleberry" parece ser sinónimo de "blueberry". Escepto el "Red Huckleberry" (_Vaccinium parvifolium_), que siempre se denomina "huckleberry", las otras especies se denominan "hucleberry" o "blueberry" según la costumbre local. Corresponde a especies de los géneros _Vaccinium_ y _Gaylussacia_.
Todos estos son de la misma família, Ericáceas.

Respecto a otros "berries":

"mulberry" se traduce por morera o morera blanca (_Morus alba_, la que se usa para alimentar al gusano de seda) o por moral o morera negra (_Morus nigra_, que se cultiva por su fruto), cuando nos referimos al árbol (Família Moráceas). El fruto es la mora en ambos casos.
"black berry", cuando se refiere al arbusto se traduce por zarza o zarzamora (la planta), y su fruto es la mora o zarzamora (fam. Rosáceas, género _Rubus_). "Mora", es español es por tanto ambiguo, dado que puede referirse a distintos frutos de apariencia similar. 
"raspberry" son diversas especies del género _Rubus_ subgen. _Idaeobatus_ (emparentados con la zarzamora). La planta es el frambueso, y el fruto la frambuesa. No tiene nada que ver con las grosellas, "currants" en inglés ("black currant" o "red currant", género _Ribes_, fam. Grossulariaceae). 
"elderberry" o "elder" es el saúco (g. _Sambucus_). El fruto no tiene nombre propio, así que yo lo traduciría por "baya del saúco".
"strawberry" es la fresa (planta y fruto). La cultivada es un híbrido, _Fragaria × ananassa_. Según el diccionario de la RAE, la fresa silvestre también puede llamarse mora.


----------



## electronics

SDLX Master said:


> berries, berries, berries....
> 
> cranberries = arándanos (red and sour)
> blueberries = arándanos
> raspberries = frambuesas
> strawberries = fresas
> blackberries/mulberries = moras
> 
> I guess I'm not skipping any of them berries.


 
¿Habrá otro sinónimo de arándano?, lo que pasa es que yo soy venezolano y no utilizamos ese término.


----------



## inib

Hola Cuchillero. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tus descripciones y traducciones, excepto en que creo que tuviste un pequeño desliz con las "raspberries", que son frambuesas, no grosellas. Y ahora pregunto: todos los diccionarios me quieren hacer creer que blueberry y bilberry son la misma cosa. Creo que puede ser así, y que bilberry se usa más en el inglés británico. ¿Alguien puede confirmarlo?


----------



## sdgraham

Más or menos. Los dos son miembros del género _Vaccinium_
 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blueberry
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilberry


----------



## inib

Gracias sdgraham. En el intermedio me ha dado tiempo de buscarlo en Google, y parece ser que son primos muy cercanos, aunque no idénticos, cosa que no aclaraba la traducción de varios diccionarios.


----------



## PPC

¡¡Que maravilla de foro!!  ¡¡Hace tiempo que no me había metido y hoy me contestaron mi pregunta como tantas veces lo han hecho!!

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Currixan

ejpov08 said:


> No quiero liarlo más, pero la correspondencia de nombres entre el español y el inglés en tema de frutos no es nada clara:¿ habéis oído hablar de las majuelas? Son fruto del arbusto llamado majuelo (_crataegus monogyna_), cuyo parecido con los arándanos rojos es muy particular ¿Sabéis cómo se puede traducir?
> Para acabar de entelarlo todo, quiero consultaros si el fruto del madroño (_arbutus unedo_) ¿se supone que es _strawberry_? Al árbol parece que se le llama _strawberry tree_. Si es así el merengue es aún mayor.
> En fin, disculpad mi entrometimiento.
> Por cierto, mis mejores deseos para 2010



Creo que lo de Strawberry tree debe ser algo no muy bien traducido, ya que es un término general que se refiere a varios tipos de árbol, como bien dice Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strawberry_Tree

Además, si ponemos "madroño" en la propia Wikipedia nos dicen que se llama «Arbutus» (al árbol): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madroño

Si pones "Arbutus fruit" en google, te enseña muchas imágenes del fruto del madroño, así que, yo lo llamaría así...

Yo he preguntado a algunos ingleses y no conocen la planta, seguramente porque no crece por aquí (al igual que tampoco conocen las acelgas).


----------



## Currixan

Y como resumen a lo que se dijo antes:

cranberry - arándano amargo/agrio (rojo)
blueberry - arándano (morado)
blackberry - zarzamora/mora
mulberry - mora (de árbol)
raspberry - frambuesa
goosberry - grosella espinosa (uva espina)
strawberry - fresa
redcurrant - grosella roja
blackcurrant - grosella negra
cherry - cereza
arbutus - madroño

¿Me he dejado alguno?


----------



## yecido

Finally, somebody with some worth input.
Thank you so much.


----------



## duvija

SDLX Master said:


> berries, berries, berries....
> 
> cranberries = arándanos (red and sour)
> blueberries = arándanos
> raspberries = frambuesas
> strawberries = fresas
> blackberries/mulberries = moras
> 
> I guess I'm not skipping any of them berries.


 
Por las dudas, wikipedia:

Examples of botanical berries include:


Bearberry (_Arctostaphylos_ spp.)
Barberry (_Berberis_; Berberidaceae)
Crowberry (_Empetrum_ spp.)
Currant (_Ribes_ spp.; Grossulariaceae), red, black, and white types
Elderberry (_Sambucus niger_; Caprifoliaceae)
Gooseberry (_Ribes_ spp.; Grossulariaceae)
Indian gooseberry _(Phyllanthus emblica)_
Grape, _Vitis vinifera_
Honeysuckle: the berries of _some_ species are edible and are called *honeyberries*, but others are poisonous (_Lonicera_ spp.; Caprifoliaceae)
Cowberry/Lingonberry _Vaccinium vitis-idaea_
Mayapple (_Podophyllum_ spp.; Berberidaceae)
Nannyberry or sheepberry (_Viburnum_ spp.; Caprifoliaceae)
Oregon-grape (_Mahonia aquifolium_; Berberidaceae)
Strawberry tree (_Arbutus unedo_), not to be confused with the actual strawberry (_Fragaria_)
Tomato and other species of the family Solanaceae
Banana
Cranberry
Watermelon
Pumpkin


----------



## momia

En extremo noreste de los Estados Unidos se dan muchos tipos de _vaccinium_, incluso el blueberry, el huckleberry y el cranberry. 
Con respecto a las diferencias entre el blueberry y el huckleberry, tienen casi el mismo sabor, y los arbustos parecen muy similares. 
Sin embargo el blueberry lleva muchas semillas tan chiquititas que no se perciben en la boca.  
El huckleberry lleva diez semillas, también chiquitas pero mucho más gruesas que las del blueberry.  Se percibe un leve  crujido en la boca.


----------

